# Insurance



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

Just insured my R32 800bhp with A plan £445 full comp with everything declared Adrian flux quoted £735 A plan were very helpfull and sorted it out in 10 minutes.:chuckle:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats alot better then my insurance on a standard car. 

 800bhp, your gonna have to give me a ride, I've only been in 350bhp. 

Btw the tuesday at bluewater meet is every other tuesday. so not this week the next I think, Speed merchant ment that its winter and skyline owners are putting the cars away for the winter, but if the weather is ok couple do turn up.


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Bluewater*

I like to come to a meet but im a lorry driver and im away all week so can only get to weekend meets,Hopefully i will attened some trackdays an meets after xmas.


----------

